# 4 Auditors for Coding Institute - Remote



## Jennifer Godreau (Feb 6, 2014)

The Coding Institute is hiring analytical auditors with a strong work ethic and interpersonal skills. We have a range of openings in various specialties and experience levels. If you are passionate about correct coding and coding policies, consider joining our team.

Experience:
Specialties: Cardiology, General surgery, Hospitalist, Evaluation and Management, Long term care, Inpatient Facility DRG Outpatient Facility, ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS coding and auditing.
Claims: Facility and professional. Payer experience strongly desired.

Requirements:
Active certification in at least one of the below:
AAPC certification - CPC, CPC-H, CGSC, CEMC, CPMA, CIMC, CIRCC, CPEDC
AHIMA Certification - RHIA, RHIT, approved ICD-10 trainer

Responsibilities:
Meet daily quota for auditing in a range of specialties
Provide support to sales to close potential clients
Educate providers, coders, billers, and payers on correct coding in accordance with company and client coding policies and official national, local, and commercial coding guidelines
Research official national and local coding guidelines
Adhere to company and client coding policies
Work from home and travel to clients' sites

Please see the full post at http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/10800049?trk=job_nov or email leesai@codinginstitute.us. Responses will be provided only to interested candidates.


----------



## Summer (May 20, 2014)

*Auditor*

Jen,

Hi,  this is Lynn Stuckert, we participated in a couple of Pediatric Coding classes - you gave me your card to contact you,  will you give me a call at 239-244-6441 when you have a moment.

Take care.
Lynn


----------

